# When to train Traps



## Mammer (Sep 20, 2001)

Do I train my Traps during Back or Shoulder workout?


----------



## Shmoo (Sep 20, 2001)

I train my traps with shoulders.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Sep 20, 2001)

> _*Originally posted by Shmoo *_
> I train my traps with shoulders.



Hey, me too!


----------



## Arnold (Sep 20, 2001)

I train them with shoulders, but some people train them with back.


----------



## Scotty the Body (Sep 20, 2001)

Mostly with back for me but it just depends on what I'm trying to work on more.


----------



## seyone (Sep 20, 2001)

I think for me at least working traps with back makes more sense. after all it is part of your back.


----------



## Large And In Charge (Sep 20, 2001)

It's really an individual thing, but I train mine with shoulders


----------



## Sun (Sep 20, 2001)

I do it with back, because I do them in the box. The unstrapped grip on the heavy bar allows me to incorporate a little forearm work, eventhough indirectly - Especially great with my pull day.


----------



## ALBOB (Sep 20, 2001)

Just make deadlifts the basis of your back routine and you won't need to do any extra trap work.


----------



## Sun (Sep 20, 2001)

My traps grow quite nicely, thank you.


----------



## Rykard Maximus (Sep 20, 2001)

Hi guys,

I also train mine on shoulder day. Seems to be working ok so far.

RM


----------



## ballast (Sep 21, 2001)

Depends on what exercises I am using for that particular training cycle.If I'm doing upright rows or shrugs, I'll train my traps on shoulder day.If I'm doing power cleans or hang cleans, I'll work traps on leg day.


----------



## ZONE (Sep 21, 2001)

Just switched for back to Shoulders...  I like it better with shoulders


----------



## Robboe (Sep 29, 2001)

it's a back muscle.

I rarely do direct trap work now. Shrugs every 3rd week or so. No deads right now.

rows hit them nicely imo.


----------



## Maki Riddington (Sep 29, 2001)

I don't do shrugs or any exercise for my traps.


----------



## Skyliner (Sep 29, 2001)

Do One Arm Rows and Bend Over Barbell Rows work alot on the Traps as well? If that's the case, shouldn't I dump this 2 exercises during my Back workout if I'm training Traps with Shoulders instead?


----------



## ALBOB (Oct 1, 2001)

NOOOOOOO!!!!!!!  If anything you should dump the direct trap work.  DO NOT give up rowing movements, they will make your entire back/shoulder region big.  Squats, dead lifts, some kind of press, some kind of rows are the big four; give up an isolation movement before giving up one of the big four.


----------

